# Feeling kinda "foxy"....



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

My collection of Fox Mustang models is growing...
I've been doing a bit of shopping on eBay as of late to fill in some gaps of the Fox platform Mustang models I have in my collection. When I started out, I just had the MPC 1980 Mustang Turbo Cobra and then the Monogram 1983 Mustang Convertible. As of late, I've been shopping for those hard to find "Four Eye" Mustang kits. A few months ago, I found an MPC 1983 Mustang GT. A couple of weeks ago, I bought an AirFix "SnapFix" 1981 Mustang Cobra, a 1984-1/2 MPC Mustang GT350, and a Monogram 1980 Mustang Cobra.

Just today, I got a brand new, never been opened, still in shrink wrap with the original price tag (whew...!) Monogram 1979 Mustang Indy Pace Car. I got this one for only 30 bucks with no competing bids. I was wanting one of the MPC kits of this, but the prices were astronomical.

I attached a pic of my collection (I apologize for the quality - I struggled with focus/flash a bit).










I need to see if I can locate any of the Coupe kits, but those are pretty hard to find. I remember that Monogram made a smaller scale snap together kit. I'll have to see if I can chase one down. 

I don't have any builds yet, but I'll have to pick one and get started...

Bryan


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance but what is a Fox Mustang?


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

79-93 body style,I don't remember any coupes being made except one in resin


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Why are they called "Fox" Mustangs?


----------



## Rocket45 (Jan 4, 2011)

They're as fast as a fox??


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

don't know either other than they were built on the Ford Fox platform as was the Fairmont,Zephar,Granada,T-bird and probably some others


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

So Is it just me, Or can someone see a picture there in his post, All i get is an X,..nothing more...I Don't know what this thing even looks like..


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Is this about what we are looking for, BUT IN A KIT ?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Why are they called "Fox" Mustangs?


Heh heh...

Sorry about that. It's a well known reference within the Ford collector car community. Fox is in reference to the vehicle "platform" that Ford used from 1978 through 1993. Ford started on the Fairmont in 1978, then the Mustang in 1979. The Fox platform was used on a great many of Ford/Mercury vehicles during the 1980s and early 90s.

Here's a link for more detailed info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_Fox_platform

What sparked my interest in this particular generation of Mustangs was when I bought a 1984 Mustang Turbo GT convertible this past Christmas that I've been slowly been restoring:

I remembered that there were scale models of the convertible and I wanted to build a scale model of my new car. After that, I just kept running across other kits, so I started acquiring them. I owned a 1980 Ghia hatchback back in 1996, but didn't keep it long. I've missed that Mustang ever since. I'm a big Mustang fan. I've owned 5 Mustangs (now six) in my lifetime and it's great to get back to that particular car.

Here are some pics of the convertible that's my current full size hobby:





































The only thing that I really want to change about the car is to remove the non-stock spoiler that's on it. The car looks pretty good in pics, but trust me, there's lots of flaws in it when you get up close. It's been a fun project and something that's reinvigorated my interest in model cars.

Brya


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

car looks good and I don't know much about them but isn't that a SVO engine or is that orginial to your car ?


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

440 dakota said:


> car looks good and I don't know much about them but isn't that a SVO engine or is that orginial to your car ?


The 2.3 Liter Turbo engine was used in Mustangs as an option since 1979. In 1983, the Turbo 4 engine was changed from a carbed version to EFI in 1983. The 2.3T engine is the same engine used in the SVO, which first appeared in 1984.

As for coupe models, I found a Monogram 1/32 Snaptite kit on eBay, but I've got competition for it:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FORD-MUSTANG-COUPE-MODEL-86-BODY-MONOGRAM-SNAPTITE-/250839764431?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a67370dcf

There is a resin 1/25 kit that appears on eBay periodically, but I keep missing them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-1979-Mustang-Coupe-/280693340903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415aa07ae7

It's a process...

Bryan


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

good luck winning the coupe,I'm pretty sure there was also a 87-93 body style resin coupe made,I had a thing for them for a while and bought all the plastic kits(don't tell my Mopar buddies LOL) ,just never wanted to spend the coin for the resin


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for explaining that for me Bryan. I'm a Mopar guy so I didn't have a clue what you meant by the Fox reference.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

....lol...Mo,..."SO AM I"


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks for explaining that for me Bryan. I'm a Mopar guy so I didn't have a clue what you meant by the Fox reference.


A lot of the modern Mustangs get narrowed down by platform. 
SN-95 = 94-04 
S-197 = 05-14

Even other Ford platforms 
Panther = Crown Vics 
MN12 = 89-97 T Birds, Cougars, Lincoln Mk VIII 

Sorry, just thought I'd throw a lil extra info out for ya :wave:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

harristotle said:


> A lot of the modern Mustangs get narrowed down by platform.
> SN-95 = 94-04
> S-197 = 05-14
> 
> ...


Gee, thanks, like I don't already have a crowded brain what with trying to remember my name, address and telephone number! :freak::tongue:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...Mo


----------



## 5.0 tbird (Apr 2, 2011)

The reason for the fox designation was that Ford was into using animal names for their body platforms back in the '70s instead of letters like GM and Mopar did.

There was actually a number of fox based cars besides the Mustang.

79-86 Mercury Capri
Ford Fairmont
Mercury Zephyr
1981-82 Granada/Cougar 4 door
1980-88 Thunderbird/Cougar
1982-87 Lincoln Continental
1984-92 Lincoln Mark VII
1983-86 (little) LTD and Marquis
Ford Durango

Edit: Gemini, you should sign up at www.foureyedpride.com, I'm sure everyone over there would like to see your Stang.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

5.0 tbird said:


> The reason for the fox designation was that Ford was into using animal names for their body platforms back in the '70s instead of letters like GM and Mopar did.
> 
> There was actually a number of fox based cars besides the Mustang.
> 
> ...


5.0 -

Thanks for the note. I'm already a member at FEP. I joined the site even before I bought my GT. I enjoy the site quite a lot. The folks at FEP have been terrific and have been with me every step of the way from searching for a car, buying it and getting restoration and parts advice. They're a great group of "four eye" fans - I plan on staying with them for quite a while

Bryan


----------

